# Do hot coals create creosote?



## jbakerinc (Nov 21, 2015)

Meaning after the bulk of the wood burns do the leftover coals not exactly wood, create a worrisome amount of creosote.

When I let my fire burn and it gets to coals.  It burns super clean, no smoke, approx 300 degrees.

Do I have to worry about an amount of creosote forming?


----------



## begreen (Nov 21, 2015)

Creosote is create during the wood outgassing phase. Once it is at the charcoal stage the volatiles have all been burned off.


----------



## AmbDrvr253 (Nov 21, 2015)

begreen said:


> Creosote is create during the wood outgassing phase. Once it is at the charcoal stage the volatiles have all been burned off.


 
X2 Most creosote comes from water vapor condensing, along with fine particulates, in the flu at lower temps..


----------

